# apache Dokumentation



## ihop (25. August 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen 

ich habe zur zeit einen  Apache1.3.26 auf suse 8.1 rennen 
zusätzlich PHP 4.2.2
und einen MySQL server

nur schreibt ma die test seite das ich keine apache dokumentation installiert habe 

is das wichtig die dokumentation  

so dann zum nächsten  
wenn ich in den browser ein gebe 
http://meineDomain/dere  -----> gehts nicht 
http://meineDomain/dere/ -----> gehts

was muss ich da umändern das beides  

ich habe noch nichts in der config und so herum geschrieben 
es is alles standart mässig 

so die nächste frage is eher was admin mässiges 
es gibt ja so ein php (oder cgi) script namens confixx das ma eig recht gut gefällt gibt es auch eine free version wenn nicht gibt es eine gute alternative

danke im vorhinein!
greez ihop


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. August 2003)

Hallo,

Problem Nr. 1 findest du per Suchfunktion.

2. Thread closed -> Netiquette + Nutzungsregeln lesen. Wenn du mir den überarbeiteten Beitrag per PM schickst, setze ich ihn rein und öffne den Thread wieder.

so long,

// closed


----------

